# Service keyless system



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Odds are the antenna in the door is disconnected. This antenna is used so the car can "call" the fob. It's needed for the door buttons to work. It's not needed when you press the buttons on the fob.


----------



## Tzh1991 (Oct 11, 2021)

ChevyGuy said:


> Odds are the antenna in the door is disconnected. This antenna is used so the car can "call" the fob. It's needed for the door buttons to work. It's not needed when you press the buttons on the fob.


How does one check this? I am headed out on a long trip this weekend and would like to make sure the car is ready for it.


----------



## Blazekm805 (9 mo ago)

ChevyGuy said:


> Odds are the antenna in the door is disconnected. This antenna is used so the car can "call" the fob. It's needed for the door buttons to work. It's not needed when you press the buttons on the fob.





Tzh1991 said:


> How does one check this? I am headed out on a long trip this weekend and would like to make sure the car is ready for it.





Gendrons15 said:


> So a few weeks ago I took out all my interior panels of my car and had Unplugged a lot of cables all over the place knowing where they go back, the reason for this was I am installing an aftermarket Soundsystem in my car. When I went to put everything back together. I have a Service Keyless System message pop up on my screen of my 2017 Chevy Cruz Premier. Everything works fine key wise, I can unlock my car with my remote but I can’t use the buttons on the side of me door to lock on unlock it, it’s like it can’t detect me key foob. Everything works fine key wise I can unlock and lock my car with my remote but I can’t use the button on my doors.


Did you figure out a fix? The same thing happened on my 2012 cruze a few month ago. My key fob will set the alarm and pop the trunk, but nothing else. The buttons inside that lock/unlock the doors no longer works either...


----------



## JudyP (4 mo ago)

What happens if you didn't do anything with the car door all you do is change the battery in the fob and you can't use it to you can't unlock your door from the button on the outside you have to use the fob


----------

